# just got my email confirmation



## Grower13 (Jul 19, 2011)

from Hemp Depot.......... Leprechaun's Redrock and DP skunk #1 are on the way......... gonna pop me some redrock beans soon.


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Jul 19, 2011)

good luck.  i never got any hemp depot beans to germinate, but others seem to have had success with them.

keep us posted.


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 28, 2011)

Got my beans...... mailed out order the 11th........ recieved email cofirmation 19th........ beans came in mail to day........ DP skunk#1....... leprechaun's redrock........ be putting some in dirt soon.


----------

